# Karmann No. 41 ( Sportex )



## Hecht100+ (3. Februar 2020)

So sehen die Einzelteile einer Sportex Karmann No. 41 aus, es fehlen die drei Gehäuseteile. Als ich Anfang der 70iger Jahre anfing zu Angeln, waren mir diese Rollen nicht in meinen Angelläden begegnet. Aber vielleicht waren sie auch nur nicht im Sortiment, denn diese Rollen sollten Anfang der 70iger auf dem deutschen Markt erschienen sein, nach anderen Angaben auch erst 77/78.







Die Gehäuseteile habe ich abgewaschen und habe sie danach lackieren müssen, den die originale Farbe war durch Aufblühungen unter dem Lack sehr schlecht und löste sich ab. Ich bin gespannt, wie eure Meinung hierzu ist, es soll eine Rolle zu Angeln werden und nicht für die Vitrine. Auch bei der roten Spule erschien nach dem Entfernen der alten Monoschnur größere Farbabplatzungen und Farbauflösungen, so dass ich auch die Spule abgeschliffen und neu lackiert habe.




(rote Spule mit Farbabplatzern)






( lackierter Rutenkörper beim Zusammenbauen )
	

		
			
		

		
	






( fertige Rolle )



Die seltsame Form der Karmann No. 41 durch ihren gebogenen Fuß und ihrer Fußverlängerung an der Rückseite der Rolle machen sie in meinen Augen zu etwas, das noch gut an eine alte Rute paßt. Wenn sie wirklich Anfang der 70iger Jahre verkauft wurde, optisch würde man sie für älter halten. Auch ist erstaunlich, in wie vielen Ausführungen diese Rolle verkauft wurde, viele Rollenbilder bei Ebay sehen verschieden aus. Auch sind bei diesen Rollen verschiedene Schilderarten auf dem Gehäuse verklebt worden. Diese Rollen sind im Auftrag der Fa. Sportex gebaut worden und wurden auch über Sportex vertrieben.





( Rolle von der Rückseite ) 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Hier noch Bilder der schwarz-roten Karmann No. 41 und daneben einer graue Karmann No. 41, der Kurbelknauf hat sich geändert, der Bügel ist auch verändert und die Schriftplakette auch. Die Farbe der grauen ist Original, die Spule wurde neu schwarz lackiert da bei dieser wie bei der roten sich der Lack fast komplett abgelöst hatte.











Wie oben schon geschrieben, bei mir müssen die meisten Rollen noch Fische aus dem Wasser ziehen, diese optischen Verbesserungen sollen nicht für die Vitrine sein sondern das die Rolle am Wasser für mich besser aussieht.


----------



## jkc (3. Februar 2020)

Manche mögen bei solchen Restaurierungen das Kotzen bekommen. Ich find's geil 

Wie hast Du den Korpus lackiert? Sieht top aus!

Grüße JK


----------



## dreampike (3. Februar 2020)

Vielen Dank für Deine Bilder und Deinen Bericht, da werden Erinnerungen an die 70er wach, da war ich stolzer Besitzer und Nutzer einer Karman 41.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. Februar 2020)

@jkc Schwarzer Sprühlack aus dem Baumarkt in Matt, bei der grauen Rolle die Spule in glänzend.

@dreampike Weißt du zufällig noch wann du deine Rolle damals erworben hast, das Internet schweigt sich bei diesen Rollen etwas aus.


----------



## Thomas. (3. Februar 2020)

wie immer schöner Bericht toll gemacht



jkc schrieb:


> Manche mögen bei solchen Restaurierungen das Kotzen bekommen. Ich find's geil
> 
> Grüße JK




ich gehöre zwar nicht unbedingt zu die das Kotzen bekommen, Geil finde ich es auch, aber mal vom Spaß abgesehen finde ich nicht das es sich für ein Karmman lohnt, nicht wegen der Arbeit aber allein der Sprühlack kostet doch schon mehr als eine No 41 in der Bucht, und selten sind sie auch nicht unbedingt.

und das ist KEINE Kritik


----------



## Jason (3. Februar 2020)

Danke Heiner für den Bericht. Darf ich mal fragen wie viele Rollen du mittlerweile hast? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. Februar 2020)

Nur zur Info, mehr als 1 Euro an Lack ist da nicht drauf, und schwarz ist bei mir immer Dosenweise im Keller. Und für mich ist das einfach Hobby, sie wieder ansehnlich am Gewässer zu haben.


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. Februar 2020)

@jason 1 so um die 100 müssten es wohl sein.


----------



## Jason (3. Februar 2020)

Du bist halt ein Sammler mit Leidenschaft. Finde ich gut   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Februar 2020)

@Hecht100+ Vielen Dank für deinen Bericht und die schönen Bilder.Top Arbeit.
Hut ab vor deiner Arbeit.


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Februar 2020)

Sehr gut gemacht.
Die Rolle schaut gut aus.


----------



## dreampike (3. Februar 2020)

So genau kann ich mich jetzt auch nicht mehr erinnern, ist ja auch schon ein paar Tage her und den Einkaufsbon habe ich irgendwie verlegt...
Aber es war Herbst 1973 oder Frühling 1974. Und ich finde es toll, wenn jemand wie Du diesen schönen Rollen durch die Restaurierung den einstigen Glanz zurück gibst. Ich habe mir damals an der Schaufensterscheibe unserer Angelläden hier in München die Nase plattgedrückt und davon geträumt, eine dieser herrlichen DAM Quick Finessas zu besitzen und mit ihr zu fischen. Inzwischen kann ich mir die schönsten und teuersten Rollen von Daiwa, Shimano oder Nautilus leisten, aber die Faszination war damal erheblich ausgeprägter...
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. Februar 2020)

dreampike schrieb:


> So genau kann ich mich jetzt auch nicht mehr erinnern, ist ja auch schon ein paar Tage her und den Einkaufsbon habe ich irgendwie verlegt...
> Aber es war Herbst 1973 oder Frühling 1974. Und ich finde es toll, wenn jemand wie Du diesen schönen Rollen durch die Restaurierung den einstigen Glanz zurück gibst. Ich habe mir damals an der Schaufensterscheibe unserer Angelläden hier in München die Nase plattgedrückt und davon geträumt, eine dieser herrlichen DAM Quick Finessas zu besitzen und mit ihr zu fischen. Inzwischen kann ich mir die schönsten und teuersten Rollen von Daiwa, Shimano oder Nautilus leisten, aber die Faszination war damal erheblich ausgeprägter...
> Wolfgang aus Ismaning


Danke für die Auskunft, dann ist Ende der 70iger Jahre wenigstens auszuschließen. Und die Quick Finessa ist ja auch nicht kaputt zu kriegen, die kann man ja auch immer noch heutzutage an eine passende Rute bauen. Davon habe ich auch schon welche wieder hingekriegt..


----------



## Dübel (3. Februar 2020)

Man merkt den Bildern und dem Bericht die Freude an, die du offensichtlich an deinen in die Jahre gekommenen Schätzchen hast.
Dass du die tollen Rollen dann auch noch benutzt, finde ich besonders schön!
Danke, dass du uns teilhaben lässt!


----------



## dreampike (4. Februar 2020)

Ja, die Quick Finessa war damals schon ein sehr feines Gerät, aber mit ihr fische ich heute nicht mehr. Sie hat einen Ehrenplatz in meiner Vitrine und überläßt die schwere Arbeit beim Spinnfischen den jüngeren japanischen Modellen.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## GandRalf (5. Februar 2020)

Moin auch.

Habe auch noch eine Karman in der Vitrine stehen. Das war die erste "eigene" Rolle für mich als Jungangler. Die habe ich Ende der 70er (muss so 76/77 gewesen sein) von meinem Vater aus seinem Fundus bekommen. Er selber hatte damals auch auf Quick Finessa umgestellt.
Mal sehen, ob ich ihm am Wochenende das Kaufjahr entlocken kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @jason 1 so um die 100 müssten es wohl sein.


Mal so für's Protokoll , Datumsstempel vom 03.02.2020

Ich dachte sowas auch mal mit müsste wohl ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. August 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mal so für's Protokoll , Datumsstempel vom 03.02.2020
> 
> Ich dachte sowas auch mal mit müsste wohl ...


Man kann sich ja auch nicht zurück halten, heute sind es bestimmt erheblich mehr.


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Oktober 2021)

Es ist einige Zeit vergangen und es sind noch einige andere Rollen der Serie  dazu gekommen.






Was dabei auffällt, auch die Karmann de Luxe ist baugleich mit der Karmann 41.




Unterschiede gibt es mehrere, einmal wurde ein anderer Kurbelknauf verbaut,




die Bügelhalterung bzw. der Bügel ist auch verschieden






ebenso die Bügelschraube auf der anderen Seite.



Auch die Herstellerbeschriftung unter dem Rollenfuß ist verschieden


Made in Japan




Ohne Beschriftung


und nur Japan.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Oktober 2021)

Farblich abwechslungsreich, das macht die Riege interessanter!


----------



## eiszeit (11. Oktober 2021)

Hier noch eine.


----------



## eiszeit (Gestern um 10:26)

Bin gerade dabei Inventur zum Rollenbestand zu machen. Bis dato hab ich noch nachfolgend gezeigte
Karman 41 gefunden.




Vorab mal 7 Stück zur v. g. Karman 41 Gold




Die Falcon No. 41 ist baulich gleich der Karmann No. 41, sie wurde abr von Guldmann Dänemarkt angeboten.




Hier die Karmann No. 41, der Vertrieb erfolgte über Sportex




Hier auch noch ein anderer Aufkleber.


----------

